# Adrenal Burnout Syndrome!



## Dr. Pain (Sep 21, 2002)

Keeping with the theme of my Thyroid  thread.....and laying some groundwork here for what is to come...


..here is some info on Adrenal Burnout Syndrome  (also controversial)

Arizona Networking News reports:



> Thousands of people suffer from constant fatigue that is unrelieved by rest and sleep.  This is the main symptom of adrenal burnout syndrome.  Other symptoms may include a craving for sweets, low blood pressure, low blood sugar, irritability, and depression.  Low energy impairs every system of the body.  Secondary symptoms may range from impaired digestion to infections.  Toxic emotions accumulate with adrenal burnout.  The world looks bad, people are evil, and hopeless attitude is not uncommon.







> Adrenal burnout syndrome is also known as adrenal hypofunction, exhaustion or insufficiency.  Unlike fatigue, one's energy does not return after a good night's rest.  Burnout is a more serious derailment of the body's energy system.




A Burnout quiz:

*** Do you diet and still gain weight?
*** Do you crave sugar?
*** Do you have trouble sleeping?
*** Do you awake exhausted?
*** Whenever you feel a slump in energy do you use stimulants to get going?
*** Do you feel exhausted after exercise?
*** Do you have to push past stress to reach your goals?
*** Do you feel anxious, depressed, helpless and/or hopeless?
*** Do you have a short fuse?

If the majority of your answers were "yes", then you may be on the path to burnout!


Now another POV...tying this into thyroid function:


http://www.drrind.com/scorecardmatrix.asp

and an overview:

http://www.priorityonevitamins.com/health-nutrition/low-energy.html


DP


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

What do you do to cure this burnout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 21, 2002)

Sex....Lot's of Sex.....no J/K


I will divulge those answers in the future.....like I said...this is "groundwork" 


BTW...I have this too! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Sex....Lot's of Sex.....



Well I have that one covered


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

I only need a partner


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> What do you do to cure this burnout?



I ain't sure about "curing", but i know that L-Tyrosine supplementation can be beneficial in this area.

It's an indirect precursor to adrenalin and noradrenalin.

I haven't had time to check those links yet, but i'm interested in the outcomes of this thread. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## animal56 (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I only need a partner


----------

